# what can I keep with my water dragon?



## iwunnatruck (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. I currently have a large male eastern water dragon. I am located in rain forest in queensland and am building a massive 3m x 3m outdoor enclosure and am wondering what other animals I could keep in with my dragon wether it birds reptiles snakes etc. Also I am putting outside with as much sunlight I can get would you recommend adding additional heating/uv? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 13, 2011)

turtles?


----------



## MathewB (Aug 13, 2011)

A female EWD


----------



## sookie (Aug 13, 2011)

Fish!


----------



## DaNReD (Aug 13, 2011)

An african rock python. They should get along swell.
jks


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Crickets.  Sorry it was to good to miss. I have seen Blue tongues with Beardies, not sure it's a good idea though.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 13, 2011)

The guy I got my first ever water dragon off used to have huge outdoor enclosures with all sorts of things together. He had bluies and jacky dragons in with one pair of water dragons. As long as it is well furnished with lots of hides and basking spots etc. you should be ok.


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 13, 2011)

a small child would look good it the enclosure, :lol:


----------



## iwunnatruck (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol thanks for all the serious replies ha ha. While we are on the topic anyone have and female water dragons for sale?


----------



## benito22 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've seen a large water dragon kept with a water monitor I think it was, the owner said they get along great. Was a big enclosure though


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 16, 2011)

Boyds forest Dragon!


----------



## iwunnatruck (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks guys, its 3mtr x 3mtr and 2mtr high with a pond in the middle, what about birds? or turtles?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Turtles, just do a bit of reading and make sure they both have what they need, are an app age, and an app size. Im making an outdoor enclosure for the turtles we have that will also have gwd I just have to wait for them to all be large enough


----------



## iwunnatruck (Aug 18, 2011)

well he's an adult about 60cm and would probably get adult turtles as well


----------



## stitches (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a female but she's not for sale - I am after a male for her. She also has a big enclosure with a pond in the middle - I have Eastern Blue Tongues in it and they get on fine but don't get inland blue tongues because they cant swim well and get water in their lungs and die - Eastern's can swim well though. Also forget about the birds in there - I tried that and they didn't last the first night - Eastern Water Dragons can climb well and birds have to nest and sleep. Turtles work well too as do large goldfish.


----------



## MarcAtterton (Sep 8, 2011)

I have seen a nice outdoor pit with bluies, jackys, cunninghams, Eastern water dragons and long neck turtles all living happily, as long as there is enough room to move, hide and sun themselves there shouldnt be a problem, the only problem my mate can across was when the bluies gave birth the water dragons would have a field day,, but im sure you would be much more carefull than my friend was, oh and also make sure there are a few branches going in and out of the pond as bluies and cunninghams arnt the greatest swimmers and have been known to drown in ponds


----------

